# Heimdall guide?



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone had success with heimdall 1.3.1?

Sent from my galaxy s3 using RootzWiki


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry wrong thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

